# Race to sub-20, 19, 18, 17 and 16 on 3x3



## PyraMaster (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi,
I saw that there are no active "Race to sub-20 on 3x3" threads so I decided to start one. the rules are same as usual, get a sub-20 average three times to graduate. Please list the cube you are using and what method you are using. I will post new scrambles every Thursday.

Thanks for competing!


*Round 1 scrambles:* (Ends November 30)
1. D' B2 U R D' F U F R' U B2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 D R2
2. F D L2 D B2 U L2 U R2 U F R U' B' D' R2 B L2 U'
3. R B R U F2 R2 D' L U F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U'
4. B2 D2 B R2 B L2 F R2 B R2 U2 R B' L D' F' U2 B' D R2 F
5. L2 R2 U B2 D U R2 D B2 D L U F' D F' U2 B D' F' R'
6. U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' B' F L' B' F' R B D F'
7. R F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' R' D' L2 R B D F' L'
8. D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B' L2 D B D F2 R' U2 B2 F'
9. F' L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U B F' L' D B2 D B' R' U2
10. B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R U B' U B2 D R' F' U F'
11. U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D' L' D' F2 U'
12. D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L B' F D' B' L' B' U' B2

Good luck on the first round!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 22, 2017)

Round 1
Sub 20...
GTS2M Lite
CFOP
Ao12- 24.100 Started to get better as time went on. Decent average.
1. 27.313
2. 24.048
3. 26.789
4. 27.855
5. (29.755)
6. 23.689
7. 20.688
8. 25.696
9. 24.685
10. 19.587
11. 20.655
12. (17.954)
If you need any help with the thread I can do so.


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 22, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 1
> Sub 20...
> GTS2M Lite
> CFOP
> ...



I will let you know if I need any help!


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 23, 2017)

*Round 1*
Valk 3 M
CFOP

*Ao12:* 24.06

1. 24.57 
2. 24.37 
3. 21.50 
4. (20.58) 
5. 26.56 
6. 26.19 
7. 21.92 
8. 23.36 
9. (29.31) 
10. 23.48 
11. 23.80 
12. 24.80 

Not very good average


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 23, 2017)

Round 1
MF3RS
CFOP WC
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-22
avg of 12: 20.22

Time List:
1. (15.22) D' B2 U R D' F U F R' U B2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 D R2 
2. 19.87 F D L2 D B2 U L2 U R2 U F R U' B' D' R2 B L2 U' 
3. 23.26 R B R U F2 R2 D' L U F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' 
4. 24.17 B2 D2 B R2 B L2 F R2 B R2 U2 R B' L D' F' U2 B' D R2 F 
5. 21.97 L2 R2 U B2 D U R2 D B2 D L U F' D F' U2 B D' F' R' 
6. 17.32 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L' B' F L' B' F' R B D F' 
7. (DNF(19.57)) R F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' R' D' L2 R B D F' L' 
8. 18.79 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U B' L2 D B D F2 R' U2 B2 F' 
9. 19.56 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U B F' L' D B2 D B' R' U2 
10. 21.60 B L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 U2 R U B' U B2 D R' F' U F' 
11. 18.35 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B L2 R2 U' R2 D' L' D' L' D' F2 U' 
12. 17.29 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 L B' F D' B' L' B' U' B2
well that was bad


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 23, 2017)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 24, 2017)

Sweet, I was wanting to participate in one of these, but it wasn't active. Thanks!


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 24, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Sweet, I was wanting to participate in one of these, but it wasn't active. Thanks!



Thats why I started it.

You are welcome!


----------



## xitvono (Nov 24, 2017)

Round 1
AoLong v2
CFOP
Ao12: 21.030

19.064, 23.367, 19.872, 20.767, (23.384), 23.367, 22.655, 21.023, 19.608, 19.551, (17.632), 21.023

So-so times. I should be sub-21, but there weren't any terrible solves in there.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 27, 2017)

Round 1
Valk 3
Roux 
Ao12: 22.41
20.33, 22.41, 24.13, 22.40, 20.10, 22.22, 23.01, 23.32, 25.15, (25.53), 21.01, (19.06)
All right, I'll take it. Could have been better, especially CMLL recog.


----------



## ultimatecube (Nov 29, 2017)

Round 1
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 22.72

23.06 25.32 24.31 (16.22) 24.33 19.58 20.44 23.26 (26.96) 18.69 25.26 22.90

This was good timing, I just graduated out of the sub-25 thread!


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 30, 2017)

*Round 1 Results
*

*Round 2 - *(ends December 7)

1. D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 B U' B2 R B' R U2 L' F'
2. F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L R F' D' U2 F D2 R2 U2 L2
3. F2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 B U2 B R2 D F D' F2 R B D2 R' D F
4. L2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 F' R D U' R' B D' B' U L'
5. B' U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 F' R2 F' D' L U R
6. R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' D' L R' U' F2 D' L2 D' L
7. D2 F' R2 U2 B F' D2 F2 U2 F L2 U' L F2 U2 F L R' F2 R2 U2
8. B2 D F2 U L2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' U2 B R' D' L' U' B' D
9. L2 B L2 R2 B D2 B' R2 B L D U' F L F L R' F2 L'
10. B2 U' R2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L' B' U F2 L' B' L R2 B F'
11. F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 F' L' F' D'
12. U L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D U L B L' D' R D' R D L'

Special thanks to @CornerCutter for helping me with the spreadsheet!

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck!!


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 30, 2017)

The old race to sub 20 was restarted, so I don't know how that'll work out. I'd talk to @earth2dan , especially as they don't seem to be very definite about their availability, and maybe just move this back into the original thread.


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 30, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> The old race to sub 20 was restarted, so I don't know how that'll work out. I'd talk to @earth2dan , especially as they don't seem to be very definite about their availability, and maybe just move this back into the original thread.



ok, Thanks for telling me that.

I will talk to him.


----------



## xitvono (Nov 30, 2017)

Round 2
CFOP
Aolong V2
Race to sub 20
Ao12: 21.339

20.344, 25.535, 25.119, 21.112, 20.854, 18.495, 19.471, 20.496, 20.679, 19.727, 23.560+, 22.031

Not so good times this week.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 1, 2017)

Round 2 
CFOP CN
Valk 3 M

Avg: 22.09

Times: (13.79), 23.34, 19.45, 29.63, 20.72, 25.47, 20.36, 18.24, 20.61, 24.66, 18.41, (34.80)


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 1, 2017)

Round 2
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 21.71

21.26 24.88 22.23 (26.79) 22.33 20.15 20.32 20.55 21.51 21.52 (20.13) 22.37



Spoiler



This was one of my better ao12 sessions. Not a PB, but my standard deviation was finally under 2 seconds!


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 2
MF3RS Elite M
CFOP DCN

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
avg of 12: 15.38

Time List:
1. 15.84 
2. 15.90 
3. 17.85 
4. (12.39) 
5. 15.75 
6. 14.29 
7. 13.85 
8. 18.24 
9. 16.42 
10. 12.89 
11. (18.88) 
12. 12.76


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 6, 2017)

Round 2


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2017)

Round 2
Roux with GAN356 SM

avg of 12: 21.56
1. 21.69 
2. 20.40 
3. (27.68) (ew)
4. 17.50 
5. 21.30 
6. (16.12) 
7. 21.48 
8. 18.99 
9. 24.49 
10. 23.93 
11. 20.86 
12. 24.94 
it's going to be a while until I'm sub-14 again..


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 7, 2017)

*Round 2:*
GAN 356 air SM
CFOP

*Ao12: *20.17

Time List:
1. 18.78 
2. 18.68 
3. 17.30 
4. 20.69 
5. 19.00 
6. 18.41 
7. (24.75) 
8. 22.25 
9. (17.10) 
10. 19.36 
11. 24.10 
12. 23.09 

I just didn't get sub 20!!!!


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 7, 2017)

*Round 2 results:*



*Round 3 scrambles:* (ends December 14)
F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R D' U2 L2 B L U' B2 R' U'
2. 0.12 R F U2 R L2 F D2 F' U' L D L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U'
3. 0.15 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F' L' B L U F2 U L2 F' L
4. 0.15 B R' U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U R2 B' R2 B L2 D' L2
5. 0.14 R' B L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B D2 F2 R U' B D
6. (0.19) U2 L' D2 L B' D' F' U' L F U' R2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D2
7. 0.16 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 U' L B' L2 F' L2 F' U' L R2
8. 0.14 L D2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 B' F' D2 U' R' B' U L F R2 D2 R'
9. (0.10) U F2 U' D' L' F2 B' R2 F L' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D'
10. 0.17 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R' B' R2 D' B' F2 D' L B' F
11. 0.11 R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F L U2 B2 U R B' L' D U2 B2
12. 0.13 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F L' R2 B D2 F D R B' U L2

Special thanks to @CornerCutter for helping me with the spreadsheet!

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 7, 2017)

Round 3 Sorry for missing round 2 didn't know what thread to post on...
CFOP - May switch to roux..
Sub20
Ao12- 20.468
1. (25. 564)
2. 19.382
3. 22.261
4. (16.726)
5. 18.032
6. 23.350
7. 17.525
8. 18.188
9. 19.369
10. 21.809
11. 19.267
12. 25.132


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 3
Roux, Gan 356 SM
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-7
avg of 12: 21.03

Time List:
1. 18.55 
2. 24.08 
3. 20.29
4. (26.33) 
5. 20.33 
6. 19.15 
7. 24.39 
8. 19.65 
9. 23.16 
10. (11.46) That's a Roux PB 
11. 19.70 
12. 21.01


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 3
CFOP MF3RS M
DCN

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-8
avg of 12: 15.93

Time List:
1. (18.51) 
2. 15.85 
3. 17.02 
4. 16.65 
5. 15.70 
6. 16.63 
7. 15.71 
8. 15.90 
9. 15.41 
10. 15.63 
11. 14.75 
12. (12.15) 

Was off to a bad start, but still got a nice high-15 average.


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 3
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 22.32

19.28 24.15 25.72 24.62 (17.66) 22.32 22.17 (26.38) 20.85 20.95 24.50 18.61

Btw my username is misspelled on the spreadsheet.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 8, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Round 3
> Valk M
> CFOP
> Ao12: 22.32
> ...



Sorry, I will fix your name!


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 8, 2017)

PyraMaster said:


> Sorry, I will fix your name!



I fixed it!


----------



## xitvono (Dec 8, 2017)

Round 3
CFOP
AoLong v2
Ao12: 21.058

22.935, 19.793, 21.679, 20.223, 21.239, 23.423, 18.639, 19.743, 22.319, 22.951, 17.672, 21.063


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 13, 2017)

Round 3
CFOP CN
Valk 3 M
Avg: 19.05

Times: 23.81, 17.28, 22.11, 17.31, 17.00, (14.15), 16.53, 19.81, 20.00, 16.00, 20.76, (24.33)


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 13, 2017)

avg of 12: 19.429
Method: like 85% of CFOP lol
Main: Moyu Weilong GTS2 M
[1/3]
Time List:
1. 21.482 
2. 18.607 
3. 18.947 
4. 20.603 
5. 22.176 
6. 19.431 
7. 19.648 
8. (17.014) 
9. (22.572) 
10. 19.068 
11. 17.150 
12. 17.181


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 15, 2017)

Sorry I didn't post the results yesterday. I was really busy.

I will post them today.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 15, 2017)

*Round 3:*
GAN 356 air SM
CFOP

*Ao12: *22.00

time List:
1. (25.44) 
2. 23.58 
3. 25.26 
4. 22.61 
5. 22.83 
6. 23.27 
7. 21.90 
8. (16.69) 
9. 20.84 
10. 17.92 
11. 21.28 
12. 20.46 

I don't know what happened!:confused:


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 15, 2017)

*Round 3 Results*
 

Round 4 - Ends December 21
R' F' D R' D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' 
L2 U F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U R2 B2 F' L' D2 U' B' L F2 D L F 
U2 L B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B' F L B R2 F2 D' F' U' L2 
B2 D' B' U' R F U D2 L B' R2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 
U' F' D L' F' B D' L F' L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 
D L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F2 L D2 B' L2 R B' L2 D F2 U' 
D2 R F2 D2 L F2 L B2 L2 R' F2 D R2 F' L2 D' U R D2 R2 
B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 F R2 F' L' R F' D2 U F R' D2 B2 R2 
B U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 L B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' F' D' 
B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L' U2 L' B F' U' R2 D' L 
U D2 B2 D F' L U' R D L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 F R2 D 
F2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U' L' B' R B2 U' B

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 15, 2017)

Round 3(sorry forgot to compete in round 2)
Cube(Please change to Yuxin Little Magic(or YLM)
CFOP
Ao12-23.296 
1. 19.26
2. 25.298
3. 23.798
4. 23.755
5. 24.727
6. 24.321
7. (17.628)
8. 23.987
9. (27.488)
10. 20.42
11. 20.29
12. 25.92


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 16, 2017)

round 3
Goal: sub 20 [2/3]
Main: GTS2M
Method: CFOP
avg of 12: 19.624
1. 24.862 
2. (15.161) 
3. (27.955) 
4. 22.509 
5. 20.540 
6. 19.868 
7. 17.001 
8. 18.865 
9. 19.771 
10. 17.651 
11. 18.994 
12. 16.180 

I have a comp tomorrow and this really improves my confidence!!!


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 16, 2017)

Round 4
MF3RS M
CFOP, DCN

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 16.17

Time List:
1. 16.43 
2. (19.48) 
3. 15.76 
4. (13.88) 
5. 17.87 
6. 15.89 
7. 18.35 
8. 17.81 
9. 16.58 
10. 14.02 
11. 14.38 
12. 14.62 

That was Okay. Was off to a bad start and ended up with 3 sub-15s at the end.


----------



## Shantanu Wanivadekar (Dec 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 20.633
this is round 3
MF3RS

Time List:
1. 21.016 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 R D' U2 L2 B L U' B2 R' U'
2. 17.542 R F U2 R L2 F D2 F' U' L D L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U'
3. 18.126 D' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F' L' B L U F2 U L2 F' L
4. 21.004 B R' U2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 U R2 B' R2 B L2 D' L2
5. 22.855 R' B L2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' B D2 F2 R U' B D
6. 21.100 U2 L' D2 L B' D' F' U' L F U' R2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D2
7. 22.477 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 R2 F2 U' L B' L2 F' L2 F' U' L R2
8. 23.570 L D2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 B' F' D2 U' R' B' U L F R2 D2 R'
9. 19.391 U F2 U' D' L' F2 B' R2 F L' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D'
10. (17.188) R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 R' B' R2 D' B' F2 D' L B' F
11. (24.844) R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F L U2 B2 U R B' L' D U2 B2
12. 19.253 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 F L' R2 B D2 F D R B' U L2
my pb avg of 12
sorry for late post
next time you should consider generating scrambles from the scramble generator in the tools in CStimer


----------



## Shantanu Wanivadekar (Dec 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-16
avg of 12: 22.413
Cube : MF3RS
Method : CFOP
For not the best but a good avg 
Disappointed by 3 24's

Time List:
1. (19.068) R' F' D R' D2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' 
2. 21.828 L2 U F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' U R2 B2 F' L' D2 U' B' L F2 D L F 
3. 19.293 U2 L B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 B' F L B R2 F2 D' F' U' L2 
4. (24.571) B2 D' B' U' R F U D2 L B' R2 U2 D F2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 
5. 23.754 U' F' D L' F' B D' L F' L' D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 
6. 22.135 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D L2 F2 L D2 B' L2 R B' L2 D F2 U' 
7. 22.585 D2 R F2 D2 L F2 L B2 L2 R' F2 D R2 F' L2 D' U R D2 R2 
8. 23.116 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 F R2 F' L' R F' D2 U F R' D2 B2 R2 
9. 21.495 B U2 B D2 L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 L B2 D2 B U2 R D' U' F' D' 
10. 24.551 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L' U2 L' B F' U' R2 D' L 
11. 20.986 U D2 B2 D F' L U' R D L2 D2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 F R2 D 
12. 24.390 F2 L D2 L D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U' L' B' R B2 U' B


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 18, 2017)

SO CLOSE TO A SUB-14 AVERAGE OF 12!!!! But still it is a PB.


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 18, 2017)

Round 4
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 22.77

(15.22) 21.11 24.35 24.11 24.85 20.82 20.71 (29.13) 22.28 28.20 19.69 21.58


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

I am sub-17 seconds.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 18, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> I am sub-17 seconds.



really? nice!


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 18, 2017)

when will you post new scrambles?


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 18, 2017)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> when will you post new scrambles?




I post the new scrambles every Thursday.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 4
Cube gans air m
Cfop
Average 26.38


----------



## xitvono (Dec 19, 2017)

Round 4
CFOP
AoLong v2
Ao12: 19.727

20.295, 20.423, 19.863, 21.319, 17.064, 19.280, 22.576, 18.783, 18.055, DNF(20.871), 18.391, 18.288

On one solve I did an N perm instead of what must have been a J perm, then I got a DNF because I stopped the timer before I noticed the mistake.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 20, 2017)

Round 4
CFOP CN
Valk 3 M
Avg: 21.11

Times: 26.15, 17.83, (14.66), 24.39, 19.13, (26.74), 18.38, 21.59, 17.76, 22.18, 20.01, 22.64


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 4 
Roux
SM
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-20
avg of 12: 24.36

Time List:
(18.03), 24.09, 26.10, (29.83), 22.22, 27.31, 25.51, 22.68, 24.39, 25.58, 20.67, 25.04
lol garbage


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 21, 2017)

I will post the results in a few hours.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 22, 2017)

PyraMaster said:


> I will post the results in a few hours.



sorry I didn't, I was really busy yesterday.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 22, 2017)

*Round 4 results:*


Round 5 - Ends December 28:
1. U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' F R D2 R2 B2 R U' L2 F2
2. D2 F' D2 L F' B2 U' R' U' B' R2 F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D'
3. R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R' U B2 L R D F2 R' B' R
4. F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U B L' B R' B2 L' F' R D
5. B2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R B' D' B' R' U R U F D' R'
6. F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' U B L2
7. D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D F' L U F L' D' L D F
8. U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B R U B' L2 D L2 U L2
9. F2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 R B' U B' D2 R2 B'
10. R2 D' R U' L2 D2 L2 B D F B' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F L'
11. L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D U F2 L B2 U' F' D2 U2
12. L' F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F L' B2 D2 U2 B' D R

Thanks @Shantanu Wanivadekar for suggesting to use the CStimer scramble generator! It is a lot better!

congrats @AcuberCubes for graduating!!!

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 22, 2017)

Round 5
YLM
Ao12- 22.417
1. 17.408
2. 20.932
3. 26.239
4. 19.739
5. 25.649
6. 25.078
7. 25.776
8. (14.921)
9. 22.708
10. (27.229)
11. 18.535
12. 22.103


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Dec 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-22
avg of 12: 19.066 [3/3]
CFOP
GTS2M

Time List:
1. 17.444 U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' F R D2 R2 B2 R U' L2 F2
2. 20.886 D2 F' D2 L F' B2 U' R' U' B' R2 F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D'
3. (22.137) R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R' U B2 L R D F2 R' B' R
4. 20.314 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U B L' B R' B2 L' F' R D
5. (15.444) B2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R B' D' B' R' U R U F D' R'
6. 21.537 F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' U B L2
7. 21.747 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D F' L U F L' D' L D F
8. 16.289 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B R U B' L2 D L2 U L2
9. 20.608 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 R B' U B' D2 R2 B'
10. 15.889 R2 D' R U' L2 D2 L2 B D F B' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F L'
11. 18.058 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D U F2 L B2 U' F' D2 U2
12. 17.887 L' F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F L' B2 D2 U2 B' D R


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 23, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-23
avg of 12: 14.94
MF3RS M
CFOP
Dual Color Nuetral
Time List:
1. 15.69 
2. 16.16 
3. 13.81 
4. 15.72 
5. (17.14) 
6. 13.95 
7. 13.54 
8. 15.92 
9. (12.11) 
10. 15.18 
11. 15.74 
12. 13.64 

Finally Sub-15 on here! Bad consistency though. Should I move towards the Sub-15 race?


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 23, 2017)

AcuberCubes said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-23
> avg of 12: 14.94
> MF3RS M
> CFOP
> ...



You graduated already, but I forgot to say that when I posted the results, sorry.

I will fix it.


----------



## Knoekus (Dec 23, 2017)

Got better at the end, so just about sub-25... 

Cube: MoYu WeiLong GTS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 24.05

(26.76)
21.32
25.66
25.24
24.13
26.74
25.96
(19.74)
23.55
24.46
23.33
20.12


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Round 5
Roux
SM
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-23
avg of 12: 20.59

Time List:
19.29, 20.31, (25.79), 24.14, 19.83, (16.38), 20.42, 19.89, 19.81, 23.49, 21.16, 17.54
better


----------



## Shantanu Wanivadekar (Dec 24, 2017)

round 5
cube : MF3RS
wrong slot insert on the 25 and 2 to 3 N perms did not give me my normal avg 
but its good anyway
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-24
avg of 12: 22.341

Time List:
1. 24.521 U2 F' R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' F R D2 R2 B2 R U' L2 F2 
2. (17.202) D2 F' D2 L F' B2 U' R' U' B' R2 F D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D' 
3. 24.908 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R' U B2 L R D F2 R' B' R 
4. 20.675 F2 L2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 U B L' B R' B2 L' F' R D 
5. 20.232 B2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 R B' D' B' R' U R U F D' R' 
6. (25.809) F2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' U B L2 
7. 24.264 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D F' L U F L' D' L D F 
8. 21.888 U B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B R U B' L2 D L2 U L2 
9. 22.183 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' U' R2 B2 R B' U B' D2 R2 B' 
10. 23.007 R2 D' R U' L2 D2 L2 B D F B' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F L' 
11. 20.247 L D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 B D U F2 L B2 U' F' D2 U2 
12. 21.484 L' F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F L' B2 D2 U2 B' D R
I think i will be sub sub 20 in two to three weeks


----------



## xitvono (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 5
CFOP
AoLong V2
Ao12: 18.947

20.007, 24.399, 18.471, 17.992, 21.230, 17.328, 16.616, 19.527, 19.359, 16.616, 19.823, 19.119

I had been struggling to be consistently sub-20, and after my second solve, I thought I might not make it, but the rest of the average went really well.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Once I am around 20 sec I will do this race!! But I am not at the moment..


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

xitvono said:


> Round 5
> CFOP
> AoLong V2
> Ao12: 18.947
> ...



Thats really good!

It is nice to have a lot of other people averaging the same as me.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 5
GuoGuan YueXiao
Roux, however I am faster with CFOP
1. 20.88
2. 19.87
3. 21.11
4. 19.02
5. 22.44
6. 19.92
7. 19.40
8. 21.23
9. 20.14
10. 20.16
11. 19.20
12. 18.96
= 20.09 ao12


----------



## ultimatecube (Dec 26, 2017)

Round 4
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 22.72

(15.22) 21.11 24.35 24.11 24.85 20.82 20.71 (29.13) 22.28 28.20 19.69 21.58

Well, at least my averages are consistent...but it would be nice if they were about 3 seconds faster!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 27, 2017)

*Round 4
Cube: *Gans 356
*Method:* CFOP
*Ao12: 19.49 *[1/3]

(21.59), 19.73, 21.15, 18.72, 21.42, 15.23, 20.75, (15.16), 18.39, 20.86, 19.70, 18.91

I graduated the old sub-20 thread a long time ago, but I'm rusty and need to earn it again


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 27, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 4
> Cube: *Gans 356
> *Method:* CFOP
> *Ao12: 19.49 *[1/3]
> ...



Great!

I love having so many people doing my race!!!


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 29, 2017)

*Round 5:
Cube: *Gan 356 Air SM
*Method:* CFOP

*Ao12: *20.40

Time List:
1. 17.44 
2. 21.85 
3. 19.30 
4. 25.82 
5. 18.66 
6. 22.39 
7. 19.09 
8. 19.06 
9. (15.92) 
10. (26.16) 
11. 19.33 
12. 21.09


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 29, 2017)

*Round 5 Results:*




Round 6 - ends January 4th
1. D' F2 U2 B' D2 L F' R2 U R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' 
2. R2 B2 D B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L F D2 L R U2 B F' D' R2 
3. L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 B D2 U' R' D U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U' 
4. B L2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 U2 L' B L' B' D' B L D2 
5. L D' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 B R D' F' R' U L2 B2 R' U2 
6. L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F' U2 B' F2 U F2 D L' B F R' D' U2 
7. F' L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D2 L' U2 B L' R U' L D F' L2 
8. L B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U L' D' L' R' U' B D L2 
9. R2 U' R U2 B' D2 R' U2 B L D2 R2 F U2 B R2 U2 B U2 F2 B 
10. R D2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R B R2 F' U F L2 D B F2 
11. B' D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B' L' B' U' F' D2 U 
12. B' R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 R' D F2 L2 F D R' U L2 U 

Congrats to @Rubiksdude4144 for graduating!!!!

Thanks everyone for competing!

Happy New Year!

Good luck!
*
*


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Round 6
SM
Roux
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-29
avg of 12: 22.28

Time List:
18.58, 26.90, 21.38, 19.83, (18.40), 24.24, 19.40, 21.31, 18.96, (36.21), 21.67, 30.49
The 30s were from cmlls I need to work on


----------



## xitvono (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 6
CFOP
AoLong v2
Ao12: 19.382

18.927, 17.599, 21.207, 19.575, 17.055, 18.240, 23.327, 17.599, 23.719, 20.319, 18.823, 18.200

A couple of bad solves, but nothing terrible. Also there were some pretty good solves too. I feel like I'm a bit lucky to graduate, considering I'm not consistently sub 20. Maybe it's just that I tend to perform better when it counts.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Average of 12 28:22
25.11, 28.29, 29.54, (22.14), 30.82, 29.41, 29.44, 27.06, 24.05, 26.39, (31.39), 31.22


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 1, 2018)

xitvono said:


> Round 6
> CFOP
> AoLong v2
> Ao12: 19.382
> ...



Good job! after you graduate I can start you over and you can do it again.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 1, 2018)

I gotta get doing this . . . 
Round 6
Valk M
Roux
Ao12: 22.87
19.02
20.72
21.86
20.11
(43.00)
28.62
20.44
27.26
31.95+
18.50
(16.49)
20.29
Nasty. I screwed up super badly on the 43, then kinda fell apart and kept getting horrible times.


----------



## xitvono (Jan 3, 2018)

I graduated by the rules, and I'm satisfied with it. I think I'm just barely sub 20 now. I may rejoin the race but without inspection this time. I'm about 2 seconds slower that way.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 3, 2018)

xitvono said:


> I graduated by the rules, and I'm satisfied with it. I think I'm just barely sub 20 now. I may rejoin the race but without inspection this time. I'm about 2 seconds slower that way.



Yep, Your graduated. But you can come back and do it again just to make sure you are sub 20.


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 4, 2018)

Round 6
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 24.00

(18.71) 21.21 25.25 25.46 25.77 22.12 22.21 26.94 (26.97) 26.86 20.26 23.89

Yes, it's exactly 24.00. Yes, that's pretty bad.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 5, 2018)

*Round 6:
Cube: *Gan 356 Air SM
*Method:* CFOP

Ao12: 20.29
Time List:
1. 14.74 
2. 18.04 
3. 19.54 
4. 24.43 
5. 17.22 
6. (26.59) 
7. 23.61 
8. 25.59 
9. 15.77 
10. 24.99 
11. 18.93 
12. (14.47) 

Nice singles!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 5, 2018)

*Round 6 results:*


Round 7 scrambles - ends January 11
1. U2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R B2 L D R' F L2 D' U F' R B L
2. U' F D F2 U' R2 F' L' U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F
3. L U' F' R' B' D2 F R' B' U L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 F2 B
4. R' B U L D2 B2 U' D2 L' U2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2
5. D2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U F2 D2 R' F2 U L B' U2 R
6. B' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' R' U R B' F2 U2 F2 L' D
7. U2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 B F2 D2 B' F' D' L' R2 D' U L2 U' F2 R B'
8. U2 F L B R2 U F' D R' D2 F R2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 D2 L
9. L2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R' F' D L U2 L2 B U2 B D R2
10. R2 U F2 D' U' B2 U' L2 U' F' L' D2 U L F2 U L' F' L
11. F D' B2 U2 R B D2 F' B R2 U B2 D B2 D R2 D2 F2 R
12. L2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B2 R D R' B2 D U2 F L2


Congrats to @xitvono for graduating!!!!

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## xitvono (Jan 6, 2018)

Round 7
AoLong v2
CFOP no inspection
Ao12: 21.890

24.911, 24.023, 19.504, 20.551, 22.679, 20.184, 23.112, 22.696, 22.239, 22.815, 21.095, 16.687

I decided to come back and do this without inspection. I figure i'm 2 seconds slower, but I think it may be a little more. The last time was quite nice and helped me get a sub 22.


----------



## Alr (Jan 9, 2018)

*Round 7:

Cube: *MF3RS2
*Method:* CFOP

avg of 12: *18.77*

Time List:
1. 16.30
2. (22.16+)
3. 21.75
4. 19.08
5. 20.70
6. 21.12
7. (15.96)
8. 17.75
9. 19.00
10. 18.70
11. 16.79
12. 16.46

Started well and got better.


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 9, 2018)

Round 7
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 21.71

22.02 21.63 21.86 22.89 (25.75) 22.96 20.81 19.64 22.55 (19.60) 20.90 21.83

Much better! Also one of my most consistent ao12 sessions.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 12, 2018)

Round 7
Roux
Valk 3 M
Ao12: 18.91
23.22, 17.86, 22.56, 18.54, 17.62, (24.90), 17.40, 17.24, (16.47), 17.76, 16.52, 20.40
Crazy inconsistent, but I'll take it.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 12, 2018)

Round 8 will be up tomorrow.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 13, 2018)

*Round 5:
Cube: *Gan 356 Air SM
*Method:* CFOP

*Ao12:* 18.29

Time List:
1. (12.98) 
2. 20.11 
3. 15.96 
4. 20.23 
5. 15.40 
6. 20.73 
7. (20.85) 
8. 19.58 
9. 18.96 
10. 18.34 
11. 17.91 
12. 15.68 

I finally got it!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 13, 2018)

*Round 7 Results: 

*
Round 8 - ends January 18
1. D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B U L' B2 D R2 D2 B L' 
2. L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D2 B L B' U' L2 R D' B R2 F 
3. U' L2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 R' B2 L2 R' D F' U2 L D' L2 R F' 
4. U' B2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' R U L2 B' F U L2 F R' 
5. R D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B L2 R D' U' B' U2 F' U2 B 
6. B' D2 R' F2 B L' D L' U' L F2 R L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 D2 
7. B D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 U2 R2 L' D' R F' U' L' D L2 F D' 
8. U' R2 B2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F U F2 R F D' B' L2 F L2 
9. L2 D' L B' L2 B2 R F U' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F D2 B' L2 
10. R' D' R2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F U' B R U2 B' U R' F2 
11. L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U R' D R2 U' F' L2 F' L' U' 
12. D2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F R' F' D2 F2 R' D2 F2 D' B2 

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 8
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 20.64

20.26 21.69 20.05 18.66 (24.72) (18.16) 20.82 22.56 21.21 20.90 20.57 19.66

Woah, this was actually close! I just re-did the round 1 scrambles and got a 20.89 average, so I think I'm getting there.


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 8
Valk M
Roux
Ao12: 20.65

21.52, 25.30, 20.27, 16.60, 21.74, 21.50, (27.83), 20.67, 19.85, 20.35, (16.37), 18.71

Junkety junk junk junk. I started the average with a few bad solves because of distracting siblings. I think that threw me off. Didn't really get any better after that.


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 8
MF3RS
CFOP
Ao12: 18.07

(15.27), 18.04, 16.39, (21.53), 16.37, 18.59, 19.47, 18.99, 17.74+, 20.33, 16.36, 18.37

Graduated on first try.


----------



## Alr (Jan 14, 2018)

*Round 8:
Cube: *MF3RS2
*Method: *CFOP
*
Ao 12: 19.97*

Time List:
1. (25.11)
2. (15.76)
3. 20.38
4. 24.53
5. 20.12
6. 17.09
7. 19.87
8. 18.83
9. 19.21
10. 21.83
11. 19.42
12. 18.44

I'm still alive!!!


----------



## xitvono (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 8
AoLong V2
CFOP (no inspection)

Ao12: 22.056

22.455, 22.343, 21.983, 20.543, 24.399, 23.111, 20.264, 22.599, 26.272, 20.367, 22.143, 20.615


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 18, 2018)

*Round 8:
Cube: *Gan 356 Air SM
*Method:* CFOP

*Ao12: *17.28

Time list:
1. 14.81
2. 19.41
3. 19.14
4. 13.05
5. (11.23)
6. 16.54
7. (19.63)
8. 18.77
9. 19.52
10. 17.93
11. 16.30
12. 18.13

WOW! I suddenly got faster! Really nice!

New PB single! 11.23!


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 19, 2018)

*Round 8 results: 

*
Round 9 - ends January 25
1. D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F U2 B U' B2 L' D2 U B' F2 D' B2 R' 
2. B2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F R' B' L' F' R' F2 D2 L U 
3. L' U' B U2 D2 B' R2 U' D2 R F2 B2 L B2 L' D2 R L D' 
4. D F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U R' F U2 F U B2 U F2 L' 
5. D' B2 L' B' U' F2 R' U F' B2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 D2 R 
6. D' L2 B' R2 B' F' D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 U' L2 R B D' L B' R B' 
7. B2 D' F2 D U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B D L' B U F D U2 L' U 
8. F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B F2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 L U' B' R2 U 
9. F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 D' B L R' F U B R F2 U' F D 
10. R' L U' B' L' B2 D' B2 L U L2 F2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 D R2 D2 F 
11. F' U2 L' U R2 F B2 U' B L D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B2 D2 
12. U' F2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F U' F2 R D B2 U B D2 U2 

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## xitvono (Jan 19, 2018)

Round 8
CFOP no inspection
AoLong v2
Ao12: 21.490

20.464, 19.552, 20.944, 18.976, 21.431, 20.479, 23.479, 21.721, 23.087, 19.497, 25.183, 24.247


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 19, 2018)

Round 9
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 20.99

(24.25) 22.69 (17.89) 20.73 23.26 19.16 22.61 18.23 22.26 20.99 21.54 18.38

I'm almost sub-21...does that count?


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 19, 2018)

Round 9
GTS2M
CFOP
*Ao12: 18.38
*
19.53, 18.83, 17.48, 18.15, 19.19, (16.18), 16.58, 17.53, 19.22, 16.87, (24.13), 20.40


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 19, 2018)

*Round 9:
Cube: *Gan 356 Air SM
*Method:* CFOP

*Ao12: *18.42

time list:
1. 17.28
2. 18.79
3. (23.19)
4. 15.33
5. 19.21
6. 19.37
7. 17.29
8. 18.87
9. 18.67
10. 19.25
11. 19.32
12. 17.85

Nice!


----------



## Alr (Jan 20, 2018)

*Round 9:
Cube: *MF3RS2
*Method: *CFOP
*
Ao 12: 18.67*

Time List:
1. 23.50
2. 19.55
3. 16.65
4. 19.30
5. 19.88
6. 17.75
7. 19.47
8. 17.80
9. 17.29
10. (14.63)
11. 15.50
12. (25.28)

Never thought I'll graduate on my first attempet  !


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 26, 2018)

Next round will be up today!


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 26, 2018)

Round 9
Valk 3 M 
Roux 
Ao12: 21.16 
18.88, 22.55, 18.77, 20.61, 18.96, 24.46, 21.03, 25.95, 21.79, (16.57), (27.03), 18.64
I screwed up so bad, so many times.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jan 26, 2018)

*Round 9 results: 

*
*Round 10 - *ends February 1
1. B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U R F' L2 B2 F' R U' L R2 U' 
2. L2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B L F U2 R D2 L' D2 B R' 
3. R' U' F2 R' L' D' R' F' U2 L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 D2 B' L 
4. F2 U B' L D' F' R' U' F' B2 U2 R F2 L B2 L B2 L2 U2 L D' 
5. L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U L' B D' U' R B' L B' R U2 
6. D L' B' U' R' L F D U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 
7. F R D L' U L' D' L U' R2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D F2 R' 
8. D' U2 B U2 B' U2 B L2 B' D2 F R2 D U R F' L2 U' F' U2 B 
9. U' F2 D B2 R2 U R2 U B2 U' L' B2 D' L2 D2 L B' F U' 
10. F' U2 B R F B2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 L B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 
11. F2 R2 D2 B' R' U B' R' U' F L2 B' L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' B2 R2 
12. U R D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L U2 R U2 R B' R F R' B2 R' D U' F' 

congats to @Alr and @PyraMaster for graduating!

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 26, 2018)

Round 9
Yuxin Little Magic (YLM)
Sub 20
Ao12- 19.878
1. 17.655
2. (45.361) Pop....
3. (14.508)
4. 22.605
5. 21.619
6. 20.129
7. 20.265
8. 18.041
9. 23.079
10. 19.133
11. 16.478
12. 19.776

Want to get sub 20 by my first comp! It’s in March. I just tried to relax and lookahead. I think this is a Pb Ao12. Nice scrambles too.


----------



## ultimatecube (Jan 27, 2018)

Round 10
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 20.61

18.02 21.34 21.23 22.24 22.60 19.99 18.25 19.29 21.58 (17.49) 21.54 (23.39)

I'd like to congratulate myself on achieving sub-21.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 29, 2018)

Round 10
GTS2M
CFOP
*Ao12: 18.31*

(14.60), 15.79, 19.05, 18.05, 16.74, 19.76, 18.80, 19.27, 21.65, 17.02, 16.96, (22.04)

Not super consistent, a few lucky and unlucky solves, but overall pretty good. If I get sub-19 next week, could I consider myself sub-19?


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 29, 2018)

Round 10
Valk 3 M
Roux
Ao12: 18.37
17.79, (25.61), (13.07), 14.27, 15.65, 17.04, 19.07, 17.61, 20.51, 18.30, 24.17, 19.24
That was actually pretty super good. Second 13, 0.05 away from PB, 15.65 PB Ao5 from 2-6 or 3-7, 2 solves before this and the first ten make 17.34 PB Ao12. It's probably all because it's my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry that I didn't post the results yesterday.

It will be up today!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 2, 2018)

*Round 10 results: *


Round 11 - ends Feb 8
1. L2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 U' F' D R2 D B U' L D' L2 
2. B2 L2 R2 B L2 B U2 B F2 U2 F' R B2 F L2 D B' L' B' U F2 
3. L2 B' R2 F' U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B L2 F' R D2 U R2 B' 
4. F2 B' R' U F' R F D' F' L2 U2 L U2 R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 
5. R' U L2 D' F2 B2 U F U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 D2 F2 L U 
6. B' L D R' D B2 D' L' B L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D2 L' B2 R2 
7. R B U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 D2 F R D' L2 B' F2 U2 B R D 
8. U2 F D' R' L F U D2 L' F' R2 F D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' 
9. F2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F2 R2 U F D' L U R F' D' F2 U' 
10. U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B U' B' L F R D U2 F' 
11. L2 U L2 F2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 L' B' F R2 F2 R2 D L' U2 L2 
12. U' B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' B R2 D2 L' B L D 

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck!!


----------



## ultimatecube (Feb 5, 2018)

Round 11
Valk M
CFOP
Ao12: 22.09

21.07 19.66 23.22 (16.35) 23.35 21.16 20.20 23.91 23.61 21.03 (24.57) 23.70


----------



## xitvono (Feb 6, 2018)

Round 11
AoLong v2
CFOP no inspection
Ao12: 21.572

25.207, 16.160, 20.375, 22.799, 19.359, 19.775, 20.143, 25.879, 22.879, 22.023, 22.799, 20.360


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 8, 2018)

Round 11
GTS2M
CFOP
*avg of 12: 18.53*

20.35, (11.74), 18.95, 16.98, 17.34, 15.24, 16.82, 20.00, 19.25, 19.86, 20.48, (23.33)

Second ever sub 12 single! Inconsistent times, but overall pretty good!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 8, 2018)

Next round will be up today!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 9, 2018)

*Round 11 results: *

Round 12:
1. F2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B2 R' F D U2 F2 L' U F2
2. U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D L R' D B2 R2 F' R B2 L' B'
3. U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L' F L D2 L' U2 F' U F2
4. L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 D' B2 U' R B' R B2 R' B' L
5. F2 R D2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 D' F L' U' F' R2 F' D2 L B2
6. B U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' L F' L F2 D2 L R2
7. U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F D2 R U B L B' U2 L' U2
8. U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 L B' L2 D2 U2 R U L2 R U2
9. U2 B2 L D2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R' U F R2 F D L U' R2 B R
10. B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R U2 L U L B' R2 D U' B2
11. U' L2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' B D2 R2 D F' D F' U
12. L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' R' D' B2 L2 D' F2 R D2


congats to @xitvono for graduating!

Thanks everyone for competing!

Good luck!

Edit: 
Congats to @xbrandationx for graduating!


----------



## xitvono (Feb 10, 2018)

Round 12
CFOP no inspection
AoLong v2
Ao12: 20.946

19.542, 21.695, 21.687, 22.095, 18.127, 20.903, 20.687, 20.791, 22.288, 21.647, 17.743, 22.488


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 13, 2018)

Average of 12 25.89 cfop round 12


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 20, 2018)

Is this going to continue?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 23, 2018)

I could take this over.....


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 23, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-24
solves/total: 17/17
single
best: 17.40
worst: 26.34
mean of 3
current: 20.61 (σ = 0.87)
best: 20.18 (σ = 2.85)
avg of 5
current: 22.61 (σ = 2.64)
best: 21.96 (σ = 1.66)
avg of 12
current: 22.72 (σ = 2.26)
best: 22.72 (σ = 2.26)
Average: 22.89 (σ = 1.87)
Mean: 22.77
Time List:
1. 23.62 U L2 B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 F2 R B' U2 F2 R F' U R'
2. 23.09 R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R' B' D' R B' L U' F D' F2
3. 23.77 R' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L' F' R2 D B2 L' R' D L'
4. 21.91 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F' L2 F' U R2 F' R D' L' D B' U R'
5. 23.68 B L2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L R U' F D L2 F R F2 D
6. 26.34 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F D F U' B' U' F L F D
7. 23.05 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 L F D' B' D2 B2 R' B' L
8. 24.82 D' R2 D2 F R2 B F L2 R2 F U2 R2 U B2 D' F L' D' R' D F'
9. 20.05 B2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 F D' B F' L' R' B' U L2 R
10. 23.09 F2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 R D' U' F' D2 U L' U' B2 R F2
11. 17.40 D2 R2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R D2 U F2 U2 B' L2 U B F'
12. 22.74 D2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 D' B F2 D' R' U B F2 L' R
13. 25.99 B D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U B2 F' R' B2 D2 B R' U2 F'
14. 25.64 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B' L F R B2 D2 F' L B U
15. 20.81 F' L' F D2 L2 U B' L2 D' R U2 L F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 R'
16. 19.66 B D U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' B' U2 B' R2 U' F' D F'
17. 21.37 D' L' F B D L U' L2 B' L D' F2 D B2 U F2 D F2 L
Method: Roux on most solves/ 2 CFOP solves because of bad block and Xcross. 
Cube: Aolong V2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Okay, I plan on taking this over! New scrambles every Saturday.

Round 13 Scrambles
1. U' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B R B2 F L' B' U2 B2 L' F2
2. L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U F' D2 L D' B F R B2 L
3. U B' R2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L' B' F' L B D R2 F'
4. F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L U' L D2 R B' L2 R2 D R2
5. B2 D2 L2 R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 R U2 F' U L' R2 U F L2 F2
6. R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F2 R B' D' R' D L2 D2 B'
7. R' L2 U D' F R2 F2 B' D' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 D2
8. R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D U F2 L B F2 D U R' U' L2 D R
9. R2 L D' F' U L2 U' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R2 D2 R
10. R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' L F2 U2 F R U L' B2 D' B'
11. R B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B D' L' R2 D' U2 R' B D'
12. D' B2 R F B D B L D' R2 F2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' L' U2 F2 B'

Good Luck! At the end of next week I will post results and new scrambles!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 20
YLM
Ao12- 20.055 Close!
1. 16.806
2. 20.009
3. 24.333+
4. 20.050
5. 19.025
6. 18.905
7. 23.342
8. 18.616
9. 19.656
10. (25.815)
11. 18.459
12. 20.152


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is this going to continue?





Duncan Bannon said:


> I could take this over.....





Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay, I plan on taking this over! New scrambles every Saturday.
> 
> Round 13 Scrambles
> 1. U' F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D F2 U F2 R2 B R B2 F L' B' U2 B2 L' F2
> ...





Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 13
> Sub 20
> YLM
> Ao12- 20.055 Close!
> ...




I am really sorry that I haven't been doing it! I just had a comp and a few other big events. I can keep doing it.

I will post the next round tomorrow.

sorry,
-Pyramaster


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Tell me what you think.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

Okay! How did your comp go? That is fine!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Okay! How did your comp go? That is fine!



Ok, It went really well!


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

*Round 12 results: *


Round 13:
1. B U2 D' F' D' F2 L B' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 R' 
2. D' F R D F' U D R U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' 
3. F2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F R2 D2 R' F D B' R' F' L' D' L' F2 
4. F' L2 F' D2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 R2 D R' F2 U' L U2 L F L U' 
5. B2 L2 D' F' U B U B R' L' D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 U B2 
6. D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B R' F L2 B2 L' D U B' F2 
7. F U2 B2 L D2 L R B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 L D' B R' U' L' 
8. R D2 B2 L F2 R D2 F2 L F2 R2 U R' D B' U L2 B2 L F R' 
9. D' F2 R' U2 R F' B R' D' L2 F' R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 U 
10. B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U L U' R B' F L F' L2 B2 D 
11. R U F2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R D2 B' F' D' L' R2 F R 
12. R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U R B D2 F U2 L' U F D U' 

Thanks everybody for competing!

Good luck!!


----------



## xitvono (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 13
CFOP No inspection
AoLong v2
Ao12: 21.895

23.687, 23.399, 22.568, 18.895, 23.616, 18.967, 22.175, 21.519, 20.639, 24.159, 21.655, 20.728


----------



## PyraMaster (Mar 3, 2018)

Next round will be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 6, 2018)

I will be posting scrambles from now on every Saturday starting this next one.

Edit- sorry for the delay, this Saturday.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

I will be gone tomorrow so new scrambles today. But normally it will be every Saturday. If I forget, feel free to remind me 
If you don't mind, we will restart the whole thread so past results don't count.

Round 1 Scrambles:
1. D' B R F' B2 U B' U' R U2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2
2. F' L B L' D2 F B' D B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 L B2 F'
3. U F2 D' U' L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B' U L2 D' F2 L B' U F' D
4. D2 R' D2 L B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 B L2 D' U L' D F L R B'
5. L' U2 D2 R2 B D2 R F' U2 L2 U' D' F2 D' F2 B2 D F2 R2 B'
6. R2 D2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F' R' D2 F' U2 R' U2 R2 U' B R
7. R' U L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L' U2 F' R2 D' B R D' R2
8. L U2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 L' B L F U2 B' U'
9. F2 D' R B' U' L' F U2 D' R2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 B
10. D' B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R B2 D F' R U2 F2 D R F
11. D U2 B L2 D2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' L B U' R2 F2
12. D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F' D' L2 F' D F' L B' F2 R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 1 Results:
I will compete soon 

Round 2 Scrambles:



Spoiler: Round 2 Scrambles



1. B' D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U' F L2 R D2 F L'
2. R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 L D2 U2 F2 L' U B L' U2 B' L D' L' U2 L
3. B U2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D' F R D2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 U2
4. B L2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B' U L2 F' D L' F D F R' B'
5. F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U L' U' F' U' B' R B2 L
6. D2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' B R' D' L B' F2 D' R B2 D2
7. U2 B2 L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U' R F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F
8. B2 R U' D2 F R' F2 B D U2 R2 F' B' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 F U2 D
9. L2 B2 U R2 U F2 D B2 R2 F2 U B D U2 L' D R' F2 D' U' F
10. U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 U R D2 F' D' R' F' D F' D
11. R D2 F D2 B' R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F' R' B' L2 B2 U' F
12. F R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' L' F D F U R' B R U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 2
DIY Warrior W M
Ao12- 18.8342 (PB I think)
1. 20.089
2. 16.932
3. 20.832
4. 18.442+
5. (16.817) PLL skip 
6. (26.127)
7. 18.709
8. 17.207
9. 18.876
10. 15.403
11. 22.217
12. 19.635


----------



## Zachary Weeks (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 2
Cubicle mf3rs2m
-20.020(so close!)
1. (22.921)
2. 20.322
3. 19.533
4. 20.028
5. 19.321
6. 22.865
7. (17.002)
8. 20.179
9. 18.222(all those 2s though)
10. 18.276
11. 20.137
12. 22.365


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 28, 2018)

Average if 12 25.08 Round 13


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 31, 2018)

Round 2 Results:
Duncan Bannon- Ao12 was 18.8342 -1/3
Zachary Weeks- Ao12 was 20.020 - 0/3
guinepigs rock- Ao12 was 25.08 - 0/3



Spoiler: Round 3 Scrambles



1. B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F' D' F U B2 F R' D' F2
2. D2 R' L2 D2 F' R2 U' L R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2
3. L2 B2 D2 U2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R2 U' B' F L U L2 B' L D B
4. L2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D L2 R2 D' B L U F D' F' L' U' L2 D2
5. U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R F2 D2 U' R' F2 D2 F' D' L' U' L' R'
6. F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 L' B D' B' L2 D' U L' F2 R' D
7. F2 U L D' R B R2 F' L B2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 F' U'
8. R' F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L U R2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U' L
9. L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 U B D2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 L D2 U2
10. U R U F U' F' L2 U2 F D' B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2
11. L2 D' B' L U D L D' R' F2 U' B2 R2 U' D' B2 U' F2 B2
12. R' U2 F2 L D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 D' L F D' U2 R2 D' F2 D'



Good Luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 3
Sub 20
AO12-19.52 2/3
1. 18.876
2. (15.046) (PLL skip)
3. 19.095
4. 19.943
5. 17.885
6. 20.525
7. 21.681
8. 22.432
9. 18.736
10. (23.154)
11. 16.654
12. 19.361


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 3 Results:
Duncan Bannon- Ao12 was 19.52 - 2/3

Round 4 Scrambles


Spoiler



1. D F R U' B L U' R' U B2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2 B R2 D2
2. U2 B2 U F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R B' L' B U' B' F D B' D'
3. L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' U2 D' F U' L R B2 D B F2 L'
4. U2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L D' F' D2 R B L F2 D U'
5. D' B2 D2 R B2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R2 D L2 B' R B2 U R2
6. F L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 B U' F2 L D2 B2 R2 B' U' L2
7. F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' R' U2 R B' R U' F' R' U2
8. R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 R D L U2 F' L' D' L' R2 U
9. F2 B2 D F U R B' L U' F' D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B R2 B2
10. U2 L' U2 L R' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F' U' B F' R2 B2 U L F U2
11. D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R F D F2 U' B L D2 U' R' D2
12. L' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D F L2 B R U' R' U'


Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 4
AO12- 19.08 (PB) 3/3! Really happy to pass this milestone. Now what, Sub 15, or Roux?
1. 18.4
2. 19.172
3. 17.555
4. 20.782
5. 18.783
6. 20.095
7. 18.912
8. 19.295
9. (15.278)
10. 20.956
11. (22.358)
12. 16.893


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 4 Results:
Duncan Bannon-Ao12 was 19.08 - 3/3

Round 5 Scrambles:


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. L' D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U B L F' R' D' R U B2 D
2. D B2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 D2 R' F' U' F' L' U F' D R
3. R' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 F L' U L B' D2 R2 F D
4. U L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 L R' B' D' F' L' D2 R U' B2
5. R L2 U' R B U R' U D B' L2 D' F2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U2
6. B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 L D2 B2 R B2 U F D2 R' B' F L U2 R'
7. D2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F L2 U' B R D' U L' F L' U2 B2
8. L2 R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R F U2 R' F2 D' R' D' U R
9. R' D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R' F2 U' B' R F D' R'
10. B U2 F D' F B' R' B' D' L2 F2 B2 D' B2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 R'
11. R U L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L' F' U' L F L' B' U' F2
12. B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L' B L B2 R' F' L2 B F2 U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 5 Results:
None

Round 6 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B2 U2 B U2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 U2 B L' B D' F' D' R D2 F2 L F2
2. U D B L F2 R D F L' B R2 F2 U2 D2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F'
3. L2 B2 D' U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F U2 L' F2 L U L U' F2
4. L U L D' B' D R B' R L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U'
5. B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 L2 U' B L2 U' L' F'
6. B2 R' U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R U2 R' F2 U' L F2 L2 R' F' D' L' R2
7. B' U' R2 D' B2 L' B2 R F' R2 U L2 B2 U D F2 D' L2
8. F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F R2 U R2 D2 R B' L U
9. F' R' L' B2 L2 F' L2 U R2 F U2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 D'
10. L' U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B R2 D' U B' D2 U' B' L F2
11. F2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' R' F2 L' B' R U
12. L' U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U R F L' R' U B' F2 U' L



Good luck!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 9, 2018)

If there is a interest (leave me a post PLEASE) I will make this race to sub 20,19,18,17 and 16. This would allow stepping stones from Sub 20 to Sub 15. If at least 1 person is interested, I will post scrambles.


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 9, 2018)

Could you add some scrambles please?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 17, 2018)

Can you just use the race to sub 19 thread please?


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi,

I saw that the races to sub 20 that were started after mine have been inactive for at least a month so I decided to start this one back up, But I am going to change it to Race to sub 20, 19, 18, 17 and 16. 

I will post round 1 scrambles tonight.


----------



## PyraMaster (Jul 31, 2018)

Please put what you are racing to and what cube you are using.


Round 13 scrambles - ends aug 7

1. U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 B' L U' R' D L U B R2
2. R2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B L2 B F2 D2 U' B' L2 D' F' L2 F2 L' U
3. D' R' L D2 L F L F B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 R'
4. U' D2 F2 U R2 F R2 L2 F' L' F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 B
5. D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 L' U' F D L' D R' F D R2
6. R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U B' U' F' L2 B2 D' U'
7. R' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B F2 U L2 D' F' U2 R' U' L' U
8. F U B2 D' B' R2 L' U F2 R' F' U2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 L2
9. F D2 R D R' L U R' B' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F'
10. R B' U R D' R2 L2 F' R' L2 B R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 D2
11. F2 B R' L2 F' D2 R' U D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D
12. U' F' B U' L D B R L' B R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2

Scrambles are from CStimer.

Good luck to all competitors!


----------



## GC1998 (Aug 2, 2018)

Round 13
CFOP
Moyu Hualong
Race to sub-19 (1/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-2
avg of 12: 18.08

Time List:
1. 17.56 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R U2 B' L U' R' D L U B R2 
2. 15.84 R2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 B L2 B F2 D2 U' B' L2 D' F' L2 F2 L' U 
3. (15.17) D' R' L D2 L F L F B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 R' 
4. 20.42 U' D2 F2 U R2 F R2 L2 F' L' F' U2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 D2 B 
5. 20.01 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 L' U' F D L' D R' F D R2 
6. 18.03 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R F2 U B' U' F' L2 B2 D' U' 
7. 15.99 R' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B F2 U L2 D' F' U2 R' U' L' U 
8. (21.06) F U B2 D' B' R2 L' U F2 R' F' U2 B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2 R2 L2 
9. 16.95 F D2 R D R' L U R' B' D2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 F' 
10. 16.21 R B' U R D' R2 L2 F' R' L2 B R2 F2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 
11. 21.03 F2 B R' L2 F' D2 R' U D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 F2 D 
12. 18.74 U' F' B U' L D B R L' B R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 U2

Not bad. Nice single too


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Pro Shop Gan Air SM

CsTimer
ao12: 18.98
Sub 19
Round 13
CFOP (But learning OLL)

19.62
15.94 (Changed to Valk)
20.95 (horrible)
17.86 (changed to Moyu)
17.85
20.25 (Also so bad, changed to overlubed, slippery, slow Gan SM)
16.75
20.63 (I literally do better in comps than I am doing now)
19.36
19.06
20.68 (trash)
18.91

Ugh. I do better in comps than I did just now. But don't worry, once I dry out my Gan I will be getting sub 18


----------

